# How can I turn off the VPN icon in the menu bar?



## rubicon (Apr 30, 2004)

I was playing around one day and accidently started configuring VPN on OS X.  No biggie, I simply cancelled out.  However, the VPN connect icon is on my desktop menu bar and I can't get it to go away.

I've removed VPN from Network in System Preferences but it still shows up in the menu bar.  I've done Google searches and can't find anything.

Does anyone know how I can remove this icon from displaying?

Thanks!

P.S.
I'm a dual PC/Mac user and I've drawn a blank on terminology.  Is the Mac's top menu bar called the "menu bar"?  I can't remember. ~)


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 30, 2004)

Simple. Just hold down the command(Apple key) the go click and drag the icon out of your menu bar and watch it go poof.


----------



## rubicon (May 2, 2004)

Thanks, worked perfectly!  I never thought to try that although it makes perfect sense.

Using for Windows for so long has made me forget how intuitive computers _should_ be.


----------

